#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Malaysia Forum >  >  Penang through the paintbrush .

## nigelandjan

Gonna try something a bit different here , I,m gonna try and do a recollection of our recent trip to Penang through my paintbrushes , mabe a few pastels thrown in for good measure , but NO photos from me in this thread.

Now another aspect of this , is the fact that I am gonna be painting a lot of them from memory , some were quickly done on location , others will be done from photos I took . 

Also I have to add 90% will be from Georgetown , we loved this place so much and we spent most of the 4 days there , tbh it would be bloody selfish of me , but I would love to sit and paint here for a month or more , so much lovely architecture .

 Ok don,t expect works of art 
  A.     I am not an artist .

 B.        These are very quick snapshots gotten down through the brushes to hopefully jog the memories of some of you lucky enough to have been there , or mabe after looking some might like to go. I highly reccomend it.


 Ok please be patient as I have to paint these each day , anyway I,ll let the pics take over from my waffle now .

 To get us underway.
































 Be back later  :Smile:

----------


## Phuketrichard

nice

heres some photos to job ur memory as well

Penang

----------


## Mid

> but NO photos from me in this thread.





> heres some photos to job ur memory as well


.....

----------


## Dillinger

Guess there'll be no Batu Ferringhi Night Market sketches, eh Nige Van Winkel ?   :Smile: 

Nice drawings mate. Nice photos too richard

----------


## kingwilly

Bloody heck, they're really nice mate. I love the simplicity, much harder to achieve than it looks!

----------


## nigelandjan

Yes thankyou kindly , you must understand these are just little snippets of the area that have caught my eye.

 Other people will see things differently.

 If anyone recognises anything please name and shame it .   :Smile: 


 Dilbert ,, that was below the belt,, but made me larf, ,, however I shall be nailing you toward the end of this thread  :Smile:

----------


## bankao dreamer

Bloody hell Nigel they are good mate I had a go at painting 10 years ago but wasn't very good at it much to my disappointment. Please put some more on when you can.

----------


## Albert Shagnastier

Here Nigel, I'd like to buy a few of your works (no rich man but not scruffy when it comes to pulling my weight either)

PM me if you can spare me a few (TD mates rates  :Smile:  )

If not - bollocks, all your work is rubbish  :Smile:

----------


## aging one

Hell of a lot better than I could do. You can see he feels something. Art is something that passed me by. I appreciate some. But cant draw for shit. I like this side of Nigel.  :Smile:

----------


## Dillinger

Its past his bedtime now Al. Check your inbox around 6am :Smile:

----------


## nigelandjan

Leave it .









Btw BD , this is not really that good , just quick snapshots , if you like this kind of thing there is an artwork thread I have running with some nice work from other posters.

----------


## natalie8

Really nice, Nigel. Keep 'em coming.

----------


## charleyboy

'Kin 'ell, Nige. I've done Penang loads of times, especially Georgetown.
I can't recall the minaret but, I stayed at a hotel within earshot, noisy barstards!

Great paintings.

----------


## Dillinger

I've seen all 3 of those places Nige and they are fantastic paintings I think. I have 3 answers  for you already, the second one I'm not too sure that its the Chinese temple.

Anyhow as a testament to your skills, tomorrow I'm gonna get in a few taxis and just show them your artwork. I will be back tomorrow with their interpretations

----------


## barrylad66

nice paintings nig..i remember a cracking Indian restaurant on the corner of love lane, they started the kebab menu from 2.00 am onwards in if i :Smile:  recall correctly

----------


## SiLeakHunt

defo got a gift with the brushes there Nige

----------


## nigelandjan

Well thankyou all kindly , seems a bit of a novel idea I had has a bit of appeal to folk.

 Its allways nice I think when you look at a standard picture thread and the pictures jog your memory , but your gonna have to think a bit with this one lol .

----------


## nigelandjan

Btw Dilbert I,m just having me first black coffee ^ timecheck :Smile:

----------


## Loombucket

Well done nigel, it's nice to see a bit of watercolour. I can't paint for toffee, but you have captured some beauty there.

----------


## nigelandjan

Albert , if you seriously want anything  just PM  me your address and I,ll post em off to you , £0 

 Hows that for mates rates ? 

 You can buy the wife a beer one day if you ever bump into us ( btw she like,s a large one )  :Smile: 


Well I just gotta wait till daylight now , before I can paint some more for you .

 So in the meantime I will have a look through my huge digital stock of photos I took , I will try and knock  at least 3 out today , I got an idea even the missus wants to escape from Bancrap for a few hours today , but I reckon I shall still have time , they don,t take too long to do.

 Be back later  :Smile:

----------


## Bobcock

Some nice Penang shots there Richard and some lovely simple watercolours by Nige.

Good thread, where's fluke when you need him?

----------


## nigelandjan

Unfortunately I now have to drive the family to Phon phisai so bit of a hiccup.

 Got one and a half done though, will manage today the 3 ok 

 Good to be busy

----------


## withnallstoke

> I will try and knock at least 3 out today


A man of similar taste.  :Smile:

----------


## bankao dreamer

> Btw BD , this is not really that good



Disagree mate I love the simplicity of them.

----------


## nigelandjan

A quick snapshot under the bridge , going to the mainland .

----------


## nigelandjan



----------


## Phuketrichard

i love them, the simplicity is very very appealing!!!  2 Thumbs up.
Wish i could paint

----------


## nigelandjan

Richard thankyou for those kind words .

 Funny thing is you have mentioned a point Marmite touched on yesterday.

 Whenever you approach a subject to paint a lot of people ( me included ) find it equally difficult as to what to leave out , as to put in so to speak. 

You say you wish you could paint ?  Well in Thailand you can buy some very inexpensive water colour paper nice and cheap , small A5 sizecwill do you nicely and a really cheap set of watercolour tube paint plus a couple of brushes . 

 Take a look at any of your excellent photos , through very near closed eyes , just open your eyes , paint away! 

  You might well be suprised , if you do please post it into either here or the artwork thread , more the merrier.

----------


## nigelandjan

Btw , sorry I have failed today on my 3 , my disabled sil has fallen over twice hurt her back and I am on standby to pick her up from the doctors .

 However I plan to do a nice acrylic amongst other things tommorow , so we,ll see what turns up.

----------


## ossierob

Well done Nigel they are interesting and you definitely have some talent for it
...I cant paint or sketch for shit either

----------


## Dillinger

I like it when Nige says you can pick up some nice cheap watercolours, brushes, acrylics , oils, acrylic and an anvil in Thailand and maybe you might surprise yourself and be the new Van Gogh, instead of the spastic with banana fingers you were at school :Smile:

----------


## nigelandjan

Well you never know mate .

 I well remember being given huge sheets of sugar paper to paint on plus a huge horrible bristle brush a pot of water and powder paint.

 We was told to paint the whole sheet of paper dont leave any white paper showing , it was with dire results.

 I remember  seeing some brilliant artwork from one of the Krays , he discovered he could paint whilst inside , and I reckon with a bit of encouragement others might suprise themseles.

 Painting is a great hobby , no matter the result , its theraputic , your no bother to other people , it whiles away the hours , especially out here in village boredomville , where I see the same foreigners as I cycle round midday onwards sitting drinking everyday through the sheer boredom of it .

 Happy painting , looking forward to what turns up today.

----------


## blue

Nice  quick art Nigel
your work is getting better as the days pass,
reminds me of the stuff at Urban Sketchers website
 like this lady who recently visited Georgetown too

Urban Sketchers: Sketching in Penang

 it's an interesting website,  maybe was recommended at TD before ,
there's even entries from Bangkok 

Urban Sketchers: Search results for bangkok

----------


## Loy Toy

As always I commend and appreciate your talent Nigel.

----------


## nigelandjan

Thankyou kindly Blue for your words of encouragement . 

Thankyou even more for that fantastic link , unfortunately bbecause of the crap signal I have here I cant view all the pics , but when I get home I,m gonna try and join that group.

----------


## kingwilly

> 


Do you sketch it in pencil first? I've tried, but mine look horrible.

----------


## Mr Lick

I mistakenly thought the title thread was 'Peeing through the paintbrush' so a visit to the opticians I believe may be in order.  :Smile: 

Great work as usual Nigel. It may not be too complimentary to call you the Rolf Harris of the northern hemisphere at this particular moment in time but I hope you know what I mean.  

Can't green you atm sadly

----------


## Phuketrichard

> Richard thankyou for those kind words .
> 
>  Funny thing is you have mentioned a point Marmite touched on yesterday.
> 
>  Whenever you approach a subject to paint a lot of people ( me included ) find it equally difficult as to what to leave out , as to put in so to speak. 
> 
> You say you wish you could paint ?  Well in Thailand you can buy some very inexpensive water colour paper nice and cheap , small A5 sizecwill do you nicely and a really cheap set of watercolour tube paint plus a couple of brushes . 
> 
>  Take a look at any of your excellent photos , through very near closed eyes , just open your eyes , paint away! 
> ...



I have a hard time drawing  a simple house!!!  Back at the sf Art institue i had to take a drawing class, the teacher gave me a C ONLY becuase she knew i was a photography major  :-)

----------


## nigelandjan

Yes Willy , but only very lightly about a blunt 2B will do the job nicely ,, no details for me only the main frame guide , everything else goes in live , you cannot repair watercolour mistakes , so it keeps it exciting , and bloody frustrating !

----------


## nigelandjan

Thankyou kindly LT will try to get more done as soon as.


 Willy I dont know if this is any help mate , I actually pencilled this one in with an HB as the ghost is using my 2B at the moment 















 And then 
















 You cant really notice too much , but anyway these are just quickies

----------


## nigelandjan

Btw , can you see the tiny image above on the back of my camera I,m using as reference  :Smile:

----------


## kingwilly

Yep. You've got an artist's eye for seeing that and then reducing to simplicity that masks the depth of the vision. Looking at your pic I can hear the call to prayer, the busy shoppers, feel the oppressive tropical heat and smell garlic and chillies cooking amonst a general hubbub of background noises....

yet the photo is very ordinary.

----------


## SiLeakHunt

I've done a few abstracts in oil and other stuff, if I can work out how to upload them as photo's I might inflict them on you.

Cheers

----------


## bankao dreamer

I love that last painting pal, keep em coming

----------


## nigelandjan

Ok thanks SLK would love you efforts in the Post your artwork here thread please.

 Easiest way mate is Photobucket account and simply click em in . 

 I for one would love to see any of your work , as no matter what , we can all learn from others viewpoints .

----------


## Bobcock

Why didn't a you paint the cars in!

----------


## nigelandjan

Can do Bob , but this is just quick sketch time , full paintings take time and planning.

 Tbh I have no problem painting figures , cars , vehicles etc as in my painting thread , but this is really about the buildings of the area , just as quick as I can .

 I have managed 3 today , mabe tommorow I will spend a bit of time on a vehicle / figure painting , trouble is it wont be in watercolour as I have no masking fluid so it will be in acrylic or pastel.

 Will try my best

----------


## Bobcock

it was a joke.... far far better without cars

----------


## nigelandjan

Ok mate , sorry missunderstood , tbh I hate the bloody things in paintings.

 Anyway hope a cycle meets with your approval

----------


## kingwilly

> Ok mate , sorry missunderstood , tbh I hate the bloody things in paintings.
> 
>  Anyway hope a cycle meets with your approval



That looks like brick work, but it's just the texture of the paper, is it not?

----------


## Bobcock

love the last one

----------


## nigelandjan

Sure is mate , really crap thai paper in the scheme of things , but I like the texture plus its a really white paper  . 

 This is only A4 size I reckon it would be ni on impossible larger size

----------


## nigelandjan

An acrylic shot along the jetty

----------


## nigelandjan

This is keeping me occupied in boredomville , hope to go to Udon tommorow for a bit of civilisation and some edible nice food :Smile:

----------


## natalie8

> This is keeping me occupied in boredomville , hope to go to Udon tommorow for a bit of civilisation and some edible nice food


A great way to keep yourself occupied. Enjoy Udon.

----------


## nigelandjan

Thanks Bob , bit greener than them cars .


 Yes Nat sure will do , am gonna be spending some quality time with a talented artist , doing a bit of a demo for him , shame weve lost him posting on here .

----------


## kingwilly

> An acrylic shot along the jetty


Looks great, is the jetty made of wooden planks? Should you add some horizontal lines? The perspective is awesome and interesting that the lines move inside outwards, I really like it.

----------


## Dane

I only log in here when I want to ask some ? or post a picture from my trips to TH.
So Nigelandjan, you just changed my habits :-)
You can call your paintings quickies, or knock out 3 a day (RESPECT!) I love them, more plz ?

----------


## nigelandjan

Thankyou kindly Dane , I,m really pleased you enjoy them .

Its allways nice to recieve feedback , good or otherwise .


Unfortunately  I wont be painting today as I,m out for the day ,should be painting Saturday  :Smile:

----------


## kingwilly

I showed MrsKW these pics  she says you've a real talent.

----------


## Neverna

I love these paintings, nigel. Thanks for posting them.

----------


## grasshopper

Did you have art classes at school, Nigel? Or are you a self-taught painter/penman?

----------


## nigelandjan

Just learnt through books from our libraries in the uk ghopper mate

 I should sa still learning.

 As you can well see my ability is very limited , but I get so many hours of pleasure sitting in the great outdoors trying to capture that moment.

 I love the interaction I have with people passing as I paint , tbh  sometimes spending more time yakking lol

----------


## charleyboy

> Or are you a self-taught painter


Gift from God!

----------


## ossierob

Have always admired some artwork styles though i dont know a lot about it. I enjoyed your work Nige enough to come back for yet another look.... i do envy your talent mate it must feel very rewarding for you

----------


## roamer

> An acrylic shot along the jetty


Lovely painting, as are the others, hadn`t spotted this thread before, was just looking through Penang threads for some info

Nice thread, Thanks.

----------


## nigelandjan

Thankyou very kindly ,, I love my hobby and although I have very limited ability and patience I am learning more and more so I hope to get better .

We are off to Italy soon for a holiday so I hope to do lots of painting out there and will hopefully do another thread like this but better

----------

